# ENGS account problems



## Ilium (May 11, 2006)

I hope this is the right place to post this.  Although I've tagged it with the Moderator! category what I really need is Admin help, I think.

Ok, here's the deal: My original account name was JimAde.  Some time ago (maybe a couple of months?) I found myself unable to log in.  I had lost my password, the system insisted I was giving the wrong answer to my security question and the e-mail account I had used to register was long gone.

Henry was nice enough to get me all straigtened out, and give me a new username (which I had asked for).  I was so pleased I ran right out and bought a 1-year community supporter account during the big sale. 

Obviously all this was AFTER Dec. 29th.  So now my original account (JimAde) is again unavailable to me.  I have created a brand new account, which I am using now to post, but I am again without access to my history and, more importantly, my ENGS bookshelf.

Is there anything that can be done about this, and should I wait for the final decision on the more recent backup to ask?

Thanks.


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2006)

I have changed the thread category to "Bug" in hopes of getting somebody's attention.  Hello?  Bueller?


----------



## Ilium (May 15, 2006)

Bump.  I know everybody's busy recovering from the crash, but is there somplace else I should be posting a request like this?

Can anybody hear me?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

I've been wondering about this too...

But since there are many users who had CS accounts and haven't gotten them back yet, I'm guessing there's still a _lot_ to do. Maybe they haven't even gotten to the accounts yet (I'm not sure what's on the List of Things To Do and what order everything is in).


----------



## Ilium (May 16, 2006)

I can understand that, but my problem is that the account I purchased was under this name (Ilium) and my gmail address.  My original account was under JimAde and my hotmail account.  So when they reinstate accounts I don't see how anybody will know to link my old history with my new name.  

I wouldn't care so much, but I want my ENGS bookshelf back eventually.  I had a lot of stuff on it.

All I'm looking for is an acknowledgement that somebody has seen this thread and will add "Fix Jim's account" to their list of tasks.


----------



## Twin Rose (May 17, 2006)

I don't mess with the CS accounts at all, but when that all gets settled up, send me an email and I can either move your bookshelf to this account, or help you get set up on it 

I also want you all to know I'll delete the directory where I'm temporarily storing the files as soon as I'm done - I'm not trying to steal your products, and if I glimpse one I like, I'll be sure and get it


----------



## Ilium (May 17, 2006)

Great, Chris.  Thanks for the response.  With that in mind, I don't care so much about my post count or my old subscriptions (although there were some pretty cool threads in there).  The bookshelf is the key thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 19, 2006)

Chris: I sent you an e-mail, but on the off chance you didn't get it, and you are still watching this thread, my CS account is finally fixed.  Now I'd like to get all my bookshelf entries back.  Preferably all that were under either JimAde or Ilium.  I'm not sure exactly how the store database is related to the ENW database, but I'd appreciate anything you can do.

Thanks.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 19, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Chris: I sent you an e-mail, but on the off chance you didn't get it, and you are still watching this thread, my CS account is finally fixed.  Now I'd like to get all my bookshelf entries back.  Preferably all that were under either JimAde or Ilium.  I'm not sure exactly how the store database is related to the ENW database, but I'd appreciate anything you can do.
> 
> Thanks.




Can you send me an email listing everything that you had on it?  I can go from there and make sure you're set up.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 19, 2006)

Um.  No I can't.  I can't even come close to remembering and I didn't keep records.  I was hoping you could see what was associated with either my Ilium account before the crash or my JimAde account before December 29th.

I have no idea which PDFs on my hard drive I bought here, which ones I bought at RPGNow or DriveThruRPG and which ones I downloaded from various publishers.  Sorry.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 19, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Um.  No I can't.  I can't even come close to remembering and I didn't keep records.  I was hoping you could see what was associated with either my Ilium account before the crash or my JimAde account before December 29th.
> 
> I have no idea which PDFs on my hard drive I bought here, which ones I bought at RPGNow or DriveThruRPG and which ones I downloaded from various publishers.  Sorry.




The JimAde account is still there, and all it's products are still in the bookshelf.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 20, 2006)

But I can't access it.  I lost the password and no longer have the e-mail address I used to sign up for it.  Henry did something to preserve my history (and my bookshelf) under the Ilium account but that was all lost in the crash.  I don't care about the history and postcount, but I'd love to get my bookshelf entries back if possible.

Thanks for looking.  If this isn't possible I'll just have to live with it (and make sure I make backups of all my PDFs).


----------

